# luckybackup sucht dbus, das läuft aber??

## uhai

Hallo,

wieder etwas seltsames:

Starte ich luckybackup kann ich keine Verzeichnisse aussuchen- - weder als Source noch als Ziel - da nicht zu dbus verbunden werden kann. systemctl sagt aber, dbus läuft:

```
tux uhai # systemctl -a |grep dbus

  dbus.service                loaded    active   running   D-Bus System Message Bus

  dbus.socket                 loaded    active   running   D-Bus System Message Bus Socket

```

Das sagt luckybackup:

```
klauncher(25145) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceAdded(QDBusObjectPath)

Object::connect: No such signal org::freedesktop::UPower::DeviceRemoved(QDBusObjectPath)

klauncher(25151) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

klauncher(25154) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

startkdeinitlock(25055): couldn't create slave: "Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server" 

klauncher(25157) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

klauncher(25160) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

startkdeinitlock(25055): couldn't create slave: "Cannot talk to klauncher: Not connected to D-Bus server" 

klauncher(25163) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

startkdeinitlock(25055): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:

Not connected to D-Bus server

" 

```

Ich habe hier jetzt lxde mit openbox am laufen. Vorher war das KDE mit kdm - vielleicht ist die Umstellung nicht sauber gelaufen? consolekit ist aber nicht mehr installiert... kann es daran liegen?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

dbus sollte zweimal laufen: einmal als system dienst (das ist der, den du mit systemctl siehst) und einmal als user/session dienst (das ist der den luckybackup sucht ("No DBUS session-bus found.")) der sollte eigentlich mit deiner xsession gestartet werden. überprüf mal ob irgendein dbus prozess mit deinem eigenen usernamen läuft. der sollte von deinem lxde startskript (was verwendest du da?) gestartet werden.

Notfalls kannst du ihn versuchen per hand zu starten mit "dbus-launch" von einem terminal. und schauen ob das funktioniert.

----------

## uhai

Danke Christian99... 

Klare Antwort: keine Ahnung... Betrifft das lxsession? Dann vielleicht das hier, da scheint der Wurm drin zu sein. Was gibt es denn für Alternativen?

Starten dbus-launch über Alt+F2 funktioniert übrigens  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## Christian99

du solltest in /usr/share/xsessions eine .desktop datei für lxde haben, in der steht drin was ausgeführt wird um deinen lxde desktop zu starten, aber wahrscheinlich ist das lxsession, was eigentlich auch dbus starten sollte.

wenn du dbus manuell gestartet hast, geht dann luckybackup?

----------

## uhai

Wenn ich es als user starte, kann ich Verzeichnisse auswählen, scheint zu funtkionieren.

Als root klappt der Trick allerdings nicht  :Sad:  Also erst dbus-launch in root-Konsole und dann luckybackup hinterher...

Ich würde allerdings gerne mein /etc mitsichern...

In der LXDE.desktop steht nahezu nichts drin:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

# The names/descriptions should really be better

Name=LXDE

Comment=LXDE - Lightweight X11 desktop environment

Comment[de]=LXDE - Leichtgewichtige X11 Desktop-Umgebung

Comment[fi]=LXDE - kevyt X11-työpöytäympäristö

Comment[ja]=LXDE - 軽量な X11 デスクトップ環境

Comment[pt]=LXDE - Ambiente de trabalho X11 leve

Comment[zh_TW]=LXDE - 輕量級的 X11 桌面環境

Exec=/usr/bin/startlxde

# Icon=

Type=Application

```

Kann man das einfach manuell ergänzen?

uhai

----------

## Christian99

in der desktop datei soll das auch nicht stehen. da steht nur drin, das /usr/bin/startlxde zum starten der lxde session verwendet wird. da müsste dann dbus gestartet werden.

aber hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du luckybackup als root verwendest und es da die probleme gibt? möglicherweise läuft dbus ja wie es soll und es gibt probleme, weill das programm als root läuft, dbus aber als dein user. mach mal bitte folgendes: log dich aus und wieder ein und überprüfe dann (mit ps/taskmanager oder ähnlichem) was für dbus prozesse laufen. da sollte dann ein system dbus sein und ein user dbus.

wie startest du denn luckybackup mit root rechten? root terminal oder sudo?

----------

## uhai

Ich starte aus der Root-Konsole. Als user kann ich /etc nicht up-backen (backuppen?), daher die root-Geschichte. BTW: Warum läuft digikam ohne sich über die fehlende dbus-session zu beschweren? Müßte das nicht allen Programmen so gehen wie luckybackup? Das beschwert sich als root- und als user-Task, liegt also nicht am aufrufenden Benutzer....

Ich habe dbus-launsch jetzt mal in den autostart genommen, hoffe das das ebenfalls funktioniert...

uhai

----------

## Christian99

ich vermute, dass dbus läuft und es die probleme gibt weil du es als root startest und nicht als user.

Deswegen solltest du nachschauen ob es läuft oder nicht (ohne dass es in autostart ist). ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass es läuft, weswegen auch digikam nicht meckert.

ich kenn mich damit nicht hudertprozentig aus, aber eventuell ist es möglich, dass du als root die user ebus session nutzen kannst wenn du kdesu oder gksu verwendest. da werden einige umgebungsvariablen mit durchgereicht. möglicherweise geht es dann.

----------

